# Aichi E16A Auspicious Cloud Zuiun Paul Seaplane



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 1, 2014)

I would be more happy if you should kindly integrate those many rare photos into one thread


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 7, 2014)

Cant please everyone Shimura Shinpachi :-}


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 7, 2014)

I don't think this is a Paul and wasn't the geared version called the Nanzan? Something is wrong here...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 7, 2014)

This is the correct plane

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 7, 2014)

You know, looking at the second picture I just now noticed that the plane must have originally been painted in prototype orange. I always thought it was rust, knowing that late in the war the Japanese sometimes substituted steel for aluminum. But like I say, now I see that the undersides of the wings are orange, as per a prototype, which was only later painted green. Maybe it was going to get ready for a mission or just to keep it camouflaged from air attack? A wealth of information if you take the time to look.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 7, 2014)

In ending the war, even trainers were painted in green as camouflage. 
If the M6A1 of the 2nd photo was the captured one for Smithsonian, photo location would be Toyokawa Arsenal in Aichi Prefecture.
It might have been left there for testing.
Just my guess, though.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 7, 2014)

I do not think it is the one in the NASM. Far too damaged. I believe theirs was much more complete before restoration.


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 7, 2014)

If the photo location was clear, I would be able to tell more details as the other possibility is 631 Flight Squadron only.

Though this is famous story, 6 M6A1s aboard the submarine I-400 and 401 were painted in silver with the US insignia for special mission in Singapore. When they were abandoned in the Pacific on August 15, the insignia is said repainted with hinomaru - Japanese insignia


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 7, 2014)

Air Space magazine had an article on that. I recall being surprised about that fact and the deep shame that the crew felt that the planes were so marked. Probably the major reason they felt they had to ditch them. I'm sure any US Navy crew they surrendered to would not have looked kindly on that. Wonder if they would have kept the planes if they were marked with the hinomura?


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 8, 2014)

One of the crew testified "I don't know who invented such a coward tactics but I felt it not our Samurai way."
They would not have abandoned those planes if they had hinomaru as they did not abandon even the I-400s - one of the top secret weapons then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 8, 2014)

But I think such non-Samurai spirit might have needed to win the modern war though we can't go back in the history and tradition.
They would have neither attacked PH nor adopted Kamikaze tactics with such a coward spirit at least.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2014)

Cool shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------

